# Anybody living in Villa Lantana barsha south?



## Sun80 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi! We recently saw n liked this villa in barsha south and we're wondering how practical it would be for ppl like us (family of four .two kids one primary n one secondary school going)who have just moved less than a month ago to UAE. We don't have licences or cars yet and still haven't decided school's for our kids but are looking into schools around umm suqeim area or near garhoud also.is it easy to get taxis,bus transport for schools and other services/delivery etc in that area?
We also have executive towers business bay as a second choice which I feel would be very practical for us given our situation.does anybody live in barsha south in the villa Lantana property and can give us advice about the area,commute,costs of living there? What would u suggest for newcomers like us? What factors do u think we should consider before making our decision.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Villa Lantana is very new. Not much around there. 
Without a car, Executive Towers is a MUCH better choice. The area around Barsha south has a few shops, restaurants etc., but nothing as convenient. Once you get your licenses done (can take a few weeks to a few months) and buy a car, and are comfortable driving around, you can always move there. You can rely on taxis, but not other public transport. Even with taxis, it is not easy to get a car at peak times, and Uber/Careem have surge pricing whenever you need them the most (and are more expensive than taxis even at base fares). 

In any case, finalise your decision once you have a school place as that determines everything.


----------



## Sun80 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. That's what I was thinking too but I'm much more clear about what to do after hearing it from you..


----------

